# 2015 High School Senior Reps



## twocolor (May 1, 2014)

A small sampling from my High School Rep Senior Portrait Party for 2015.  It's the session that officially opens the Senior Photography Season for the NEXT year for me.

1.






2.





3. Apparently, the only way to get a male senior rep is to give birth to him!  This is my 17 year old son-he suffers from Autism, and it was a real struggle to get some eye contact with the camera, as well as to pose him and get him to smile in a way that looks natural.  This one I thought turned out really well!





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.  And a little composite to get me in the shot with the kids! {that wind was killer}


----------



## KelSS90 (May 1, 2014)

Absolutely love #9.


----------



## twocolor (May 1, 2014)

KelSS90 said:


> Absolutely love #9.



Thank you, I think that was my fave by far from the night!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 1, 2014)

Great photos! love them all, I really like your use of the chair in some of your shots.


----------



## twocolor (May 1, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> Great photos! love them all, I really like your use of the chair in some of your shots.



Thank you, I have to admit, I get ALOT of grief from my husband about how you don't find chairs randomly out in nature... then one day I did, and I took a shot of it and texted it to him... 'nuff said!


----------



## CdTSnap (May 1, 2014)

twocolor said:


> CdTSnap said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos! love them all, I really like your use of the chair in some of your shots.
> ...



bahahaha thats awesome


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2014)

Very nice TC - for my own edification, what exactly is a "High School Rep"?


----------



## twocolor (May 1, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Very nice TC - for my own edification, what exactly is a "High School Rep"?



Basically a High School Rep gets perks and benefits for bragging me up to their friends.  Every friend that books a senior session with me earns them points towards prints, albums, cell phone cases, etc.  They have to apply, and I select 4 seniors that cover a wide social range so that they aren't hitting up the same group of friends.  The first session we do was a party, pizza, chips, pop, candy etc. and pictures.  From this session I will print them each 25 custom Senior Rep cards that they can hand out to their friends.  When the friend comes with the card, they too receive a discount of $25 off of their session.  The reps get another session in the fall where we will hit some Urban scenes to mix up the feel of their sessions.  

I try to make it feel very exclusive and "cool".   I'm the first photographer to offer this type of a program to my area highschools, but it's pretty big in larger areas!


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2014)

twocolor said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice TC - for my own edification, what exactly is a "High School Rep"?
> ...


Very cool - "paid schills"!  I like it.  I wish this type of photography was more popular in my area; it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

tirediron said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Seniors are one of my faves... no limits... almost!


----------



## EOV (May 2, 2014)

Great idea! Another vote for number 9. Which one is you in number 11?


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

EOV said:


> Great idea! Another vote for number 9. Which one is you in number 11?




Thank you!  yup, I'm the old lady at the end on #11 on the right side of the image.


----------



## Rosy (May 2, 2014)

Love 2 and 9 - love ALL your work


----------



## SquarePeg (May 2, 2014)

I also like 2 & 9!  Nice work - I'm sure they were thrilled.  Love #10 except for those hideously over-ripped jeans.  I guess I'm officially old!

Curious how you identify who's who as far as getting a good social range...  Are you going with the cheerleader, jock, math club and stoner rule?


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

Rosy said:


> Love 2 and 9 - love ALL your work



Thank you Rosy!


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> I also like 2 & 9!  Nice work - I'm sure they were thrilled.  Love #10 except for those hideously over-ripped jeans.  I guess I'm officially old!
> 
> Curious how you identify who's who as far as getting a good social range...  Are you going with the cheerleader, jock, math club and stoner rule?



I send out applications to those who are interested.  The questions on the application help me determine what clubs or interests they have.  So for this group, we've got a Drill Team Member, a Student Government Member, a Honor Roll Member - more of just your regular high school kid - and my son.... he just didn't have a choice in the matter!


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2014)

twocolor said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I also like 2 & 9!  Nice work - I'm sure they were thrilled.  Love #10 except for those hideously over-ripped jeans.  I guess I'm officially old!
> ...



Did you just not have any guys even apply?  NOT that you shouldn't have picked your son, but I imagine you would have more than ONE guy if any had applied.
By the way, that first picture of your son is terrific! I have several friends with autistic kids; one of them is the happiest, always smiling kid, but I can't IMAGINE ever getting him to look straight at a camera!


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Thank you!  It's one of my favorite that have ever been taken of him!  I didn't have a single guy apply.  I would have loved to even it out a little bit more.  This Senior season, I have not done a SINGLE senior boy.  It seems like the guys only get their pictures taken if mom makes them lol!


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2014)

twocolor said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > twocolor said:
> ...



As the mom of two (now adult) boys, I'd agree with that. So&#8230;next time, what could you do to get the applications into the hands of the MOMS for some of the boys?  As a single mom, I know I would have LOVED the chance to get quality senior pics made of my kids in exchange for telling others about the photographer who took them!


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



My thought on that, is I don't want a senior rep that is being forced to get their images done.  I want them thrilled to be there, I want them to go to school and tell their friends how much fun we had together.  I want them to bring in kids like them, and I think it's more likely to be done if it's the teens that take the initiative to apply.

I also have a client referral program where you get print credits by referring your friends, so it lets my families brag about me and get rewarded as well!


----------



## sm4him (May 2, 2014)

twocolor said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > twocolor said:
> ...




Well, that certainly explains why you don't have any guys getting senior pics done. High school guys are not THRILLED about much of ANYthing, unless it's on fire, or exploding. Or unless there's a hot girl there. :lmao:


----------



## twocolor (May 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



I agree, I too have a teenage boy!

I took a workshop once from Michael Port.  He taught that if a client doesn't make you LOVE your job, then they aren't YOUR client.  If a senior boy comes and is griping, and moody and upset because mom is making him get his pictures done, it makes me not love my job.  So, I don't market to that client.  Senior girls LOVE having their pictures done, they go shopping for new clothes, they spend hours on their hair and makeup, when the session begins they are full of energy and willing to try fun ideas.  I have a blast on those sessions.  That is the type of client I want flooding in my doors, that is the client I market to!


----------

